

How start-ups are like stubble. - crewbawka
http://www.brendanpickering.com/?p=35

======
tsestrich
>>Your parents notice. "That sounds great honey, can we help?"

My parents frequently ask to help me grow my beard :)

I'm not a big fan of the beard analogy, I feel like there must be many more
relevant ones (a garden, for instance)

